# Will my GSD be kind to my newborn?



## GreenT (Jun 11, 2009)

I still have a few months but I am starting to worry about how Zigg will react when I bring a new baby home. Candle and Mouse will be fine. They are both super friendly and open. But I have only had Zigg for a little over a month and even though we both love eachother greatly I don't know if... well its not that I dont trust her but... I dont really know what to say. I just was wondering if anyone has any ideas of what to expect.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't trust any of your dogs around your new born.
don't leave your baby in a room alone with the dogs.
you can have the best dog in the world just like mine
but i wouldn't leave my dog in a room alone with
children of any age.

<span style='font-size: 20pt'>why chance it??? <span style='font-size: 11pt'> </span> </span>


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Chances are Zigg will be fine, but as doggiedad said, don't EVER leave a child/baby alone in a room with any dog. I had 3 dogs when my kids were born, and wouldn't leave any of them alone with the babies. Not worth the risk.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My experience wtih my firstborn and 2 GSDs - my male Luther was 5, he loved kids and always had to kiss babies. After we had one, he wasn't sure he liked it so much.

My female was a wildchild and 2 when my oldest was born. I was on the edge of my seat that I might have to send her away beucase she was so unpredictable and she did not like other people's kids. 

Then it was like a switch went off in her head - this is my purpose in life. She was always near my kids as babies - not unattended but she'd let them run her over with the walker and use her as a slide. When my male would get grumpy becuase the baby was climbing on him or if he knocked the baby over - oh he was going to get it from the bitch and it was going to hurt.

Now that the kids are older, it's pretty funny to watch her urban herding. When we're about to cross a street and there's a car coming, she walks in front of them with her leash to hold them back. Never taught her to, just thought of it herself.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

ALWAYS supervise dogs and kids. ALWAYS. You can have the best dog and the best kid, but they don't always speak the same language. Dogs may not always be appropriate around kids, and kids may not always be appropriate around dogs. 

Supervise, supervise. Someone will have to be the leader - if you aren't there, will it be the dog, or the kid??

Better to make it clear, and be there yourself as the leader.









Christine


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

No one can predict how a dog will act in any given situation. Take the advice of the others and NEVER leave ANY child alone with ANY dog. Perhaps you've not heard of the man who was home w/his infant, went to make baby a bottle leaving baby in the middle of the bed. Their Pomeranian killed the baby. 

I'm not trying to scare you ... but then again, maybe a little scare will stick in your head ... my intention is just make you aware that you should never trust ANY dog 100% NOT EVER. They are animals first and foremost with animal instincts. To some dogs, a baby is prey among other things that aren't safe to be trusted alone. My male lunges towards anyone who picks up a child in his presence. It's not aggressive, we don't know why he does it ... if he thinks the child is a toy and wants to play w/it or what. But for that reason on it's own, we cannot trust him around children under about 6 and even then will never have 100% trust. Even though we don't see aggression in it, grabbing at a small child is absolutely NOT acceptable under any circumstances. We can only assume he's never been taught how to act around small children and we don't have the resources to train him now, he's 3 years old but since we got him from a rescue at 7mos, we have no idea his life before that.

Your GSD may surprise you and be more accepting of the baby than your other two who are used to having you to themselves. They may not take to a new baby as well as you think they might.

If I were you, I'd start researching the best and safest way to introduce the baby to the dogs before baby arrives. Make sure to have the scenario down pat before you bring baby home. Maybe practice with a life size baby doll. The dogs will know it's not human and may consider it a toy which may help you teach them that not all toys are for them to play with.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

I had my daughter before my dogs (yeah, I have a 2yo, lets get a GSD puppy!!!), but I think it is very important to teach the dogs to respect the child's space. I do not allow licking pushing, pawing, leaning etc around my little one. It's like she has a 3 foot diameter bubble around her. They can approach and interact, supervised, but must be polite and respectful. I think that established her as a human and not an underling in their eyes. 
When the dogs first arrived, I did not allow them to approach her on their own, nor said child to come to them without permission. They had to wait until they were calm to go give nuzzles and pets. 
Now they getalong great! 
If I were bringing home a new baby, I would certainly have the dogs maintain a boundary and be polite and calm before interacting with new baby.
Congratulations BTW!!!!


----------



## Axelvonkota (Jul 2, 2009)

My GSD was perfect around our newborn - this was 6 years ago and he has sinced passed. My husband brought home her baby blanket from the hosptial so he could smell her before we arrived home. I think this really helped. I have attached a pic of Dakota watching over his new sister. He would always jump up and check on her when she cried...it was precious. We always supervised and never left them alone - the main issue we had was he always wanted to lick her to death!


----------



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

Ditto what Axel's mom said. My male couldn't lick toes enough for both of my girls (or anyone else's babies!) and my female zoe didn't so she would just stay away. The blanket trick helps but nothing compares to common sense. Congrats & Good luck with your little one!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Oh and since nobody else mentioned it - don't get a baby swing. Yeah babies like them but dogs get mesmerized by the motion and sometimes go after the swinging baby with fatal results. I always used vibrating bouncy seats in the crib - they can use it at a younger age and they're transportable for if you're going to gramma's house or something.


----------



## boscopup (Jun 17, 2003)

Ditto not leaving them unsupervised, and you'll also need to watch for face lickings, as sometimes the dogs just want to lick and lick and lick that baby face, and the baby can't push them away! We've had Dax for 3 weeks, and I have a 6 week old baby, and I always have to tell Dax to leave it when he starts heading toward the baby in the bouncy chair. He wants to lick, and then sometimes he likes to be mouthy with everyone (very gentle, but he's trying to get people to pet him - I'm working on that bad habit), so I don't let him even lick the baby, because I know it might lead to mouthiness.

Even Bosco, who was well socialized to kids and was really great with them, could sometimes accidentally put a paw on someone or knock them over or something. Plus he wanted to lick them to death. Always have to keep an eye on the dogs and kids.

And I will admit that since I've had kids, the dogs spend a lot more time outside so I don't have to police everyone 24/7. And Bosco and Kira could never be loose in the house together, as they'd rough house, which was dangerous for the kids. So far, Kira and Dax are better about this, so they get to be loose together more often. Now I just have to watch them so they don't steal toys.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Everything will result in the way you introduce the new member to your pack, remember you are the Alpha Bringing another Top Ranked member in your pack.
In order to protect the new member you have to set boundaries for ALL the other members, don’t matter if they are the sweetest dogs in the world, Boundaries are for all of them, and even if they behave someone could try to “challenge” the new member and that is to be avoided at all times.
You decide when and how the pack will meet the new member and how happy they can be about him and as said always under supervision to check how effusive they can be with the new member, gradually as they get more familiar and accept totally (within the years) they will recognize his rank and respected.

Good Luck!


----------



## GreenT (Jun 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AxelvonkotaMy GSD was perfect around our newborn.


When I was born I was brought home to a golden retriever who fell in love with me. And my father told me even though Ed was great around me I was never left alone with him. I am getting lots of responses saying to supervise like crazy. And since I've also heard that from friends of mine I guess thats like the main thing. Am I right?


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, At all times, most painful incidents happen in just secconds.


----------

